# Rubik's Cube Pictures?



## Tommie (Mar 23, 2009)

Umm i kinda need a new background for my youtube page, anyone has any suggestions of pictures that i could put there? (cubing related of course)

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## shelley (Mar 23, 2009)

There's this really handy thing called Google Image Search, you should check it out.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 23, 2009)

use google image search

EDIT: me and shelly posted at the exact same time haha


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2009)

I got one but it's kinda NSFW


----------



## Tommie (Mar 24, 2009)

I looked up on google, nothing there is good.


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 24, 2009)

Yahoo?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 24, 2009)

Tommie said:


> I looked up on google, nothing there is good.



You looked at all the results? Can you tell people what you didn't like so they don't waste their time customizing something for you if you're going to hate it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 24, 2009)

People always use my cube field without permission, so I might as well tell you you're free to use it with attribution.


----------



## dChan (Mar 24, 2009)

Customize.org has one popular picture of a cube. I go there for all my wallpaper and customizing needs.

It is currently loading very slowly for me so I cannot provide a link but I am sure it will be easy for you to find. Just go to wallpapers, the click power browse, then type in cube or something and it should pop up.

EDIT:

I uploaded it via Dropbox. Tell me if you can see it: https://dl-web.getdropbox.com/get/Photos/Wallpaper/iCustom-1024x768.jpg?w=1833407c


----------

